# Do you think my filly is pregnant???



## SkylarsScout

Hi! I am new to the forum and i had a question for you all. 
I bought a 2 1/2 yr old Qh filly on march 12th and in the last month or so I have noticed her gaining weight in her stomach and is full in her flank area. Her teats point straight down and she has clear sticky liquid coming out of them. I contacted the old owner and she said that last summer she was out with a ungelded 1 1/2 yr old colt, untill she gelded him in november. i had a friend that owns a foaling barn for race horses come over and look at her and she thinks that she is pregnant.. The vet is coming over on Wednesday but i just wanted to know what you all thought im inpatient!! Thanks in advance!!


----------



## stevenson

sure sounds like she could be. Good to have the Vet out.


----------



## SkylarsScout

Do you think she is too young? Will she have more problems than an older horse? She is very small too only 13.2 hh she is stocky though. Her parents were both well over 15 hh. I heard some people say that if she isn't done growing and she gets pregnant it will stunt her growth? Is this true? The colt stands 14.2 right now he is a thoroughbred/paint. Thanks for the help. Oh and I realized i posted this in the wrong thread sry for that. Not sure how to move it.


----------



## QtrBel

If she was pastured with an ungelded colt that dropped and she went into heat then the likelihood is she is pregnant. Yes it can stunt their growth and yes they are not physically mature so their could be problems and she may not be mentally mature enough to handle it. Calling the vet was a great first step. Keep him on speed dial if she is and ask the friend with the foaling barn if she can foal this one out for you.


----------



## SunnyDraco

SkylarsScout said:


> Do you think she is too young? Will she have more problems than an older horse? She is very small too only 13.2 hh she is stocky though. Her parents were both well over 15 hh. I heard some people say that if she isn't done growing and she gets pregnant it will stunt her growth? Is this true? The colt stands 14.2 right now he is a thoroughbred/paint. Thanks for the help. Oh and I realized i posted this in the wrong thread sry for that. Not sure how to move it.


As far as growth being stunted, it all depends on her nutrition/feed. If she is pregnant, all nutrients go to her growing baby and then her body gets what is left. If/when she is nursing a foal, all nutrients go to the milk production first and then she gets what remains. If the mare gets all the nutrients/feed requirements to support both her own developing body as well as growing/feeding a foal, her growth won't be stunted.


----------



## DippyDooDa

update?


----------



## SkylarsScout

Ok so i had the vet out and he thought there was a possibility that she is pregnant. He did a blood test and it came back negative. Yay! I wasnt ready for a baby!!?? Now back to training?


----------



## SkylarsScout

Oops i didnt mean that as a question?? Sry!


----------



## MyBoySi

Awesome that it came back negative. Sounds like life will be alot easier for both her and you without an unexpected baby.

Good luck with the training 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Foxhunter

There are certain. Times when a blood test will come back negative when it should be positive. 

A decent vet who knows what they are doing would have manually felt for a foal. 

Stand the mare square, then stand behind her and look at her sides from behind, if she is fairly equal both sides fine, if one side is protruding more than the other, odds are you have a foal on the way.


----------



## SkylarsScout

Foxhunter said:


> There are certain. Times when a blood test will come back negative when it should be positive.
> 
> A decent vet who knows what they are doing would have manually felt for a foal.
> 
> Stand the mare square, then stand behind her and look at her sides from behind, if she is fairly equal both sides fine, if one side is protruding more than the other, odds are you have a foal on the way.


Thanks for you help! The vet only did a blood test, he didnt seem to think she was in foal. I just dont know... The vet said that she could just be an easy keeper and said to take her off grain. So i did. But that was over a month ago and she still looks like she is gaining. I looked at her this morning and i feel like she is fuller on her left than the right. Not by a lot though. And her stomach "sags" more on the left. If she is pregnant than i want to make sure she is getting all the care she needs. So i guess my question is do i treat her as if she is and put her on a good diet? Or go with what the vet says? Here are some picture.. The first is from may 4th and the rest is from now.


----------



## JCnGrace

Even if she is pregnant you don't want to boost her feed up until the last trimester. You should know for sure by that time.


----------



## SkylarsScout

Ok great, thx! if she is than im guessing she is about 8-9 months along.


----------



## Corporal

Have you seen any signs of her going into heat? (winking, etc.) I agree with the palpatations. If she is pregnant you have every right to terminate if you are concerned about her growth. ALSO, the chances of a well built accidental colt are a lot worse than one that is planned, so it's something to consider, too.


----------



## SkylarsScout

I thought she went into heat when i got her but i cant be sure. And since then i havent noticed her in heat untill a few weeks ago when my new gelding met her for the first time and she squeeled a little and peed than just walked away.
My old mare goes into heat regularly every 3 weeks or so and is a witch when she is!


----------



## SkylarsScout

Ok so both of my older mares have gone into a very stong heat and Shyanne hasnt! Ugh! She just doesnt seem to pay the boys any mind and walks the other way if one of the other mares start "showing" to the geldings. She has also gotten more "touchy" around her flank area, she is a very well mannerd horse and i have never had any problems with her not wanting to be touched. A little over a month ago i measured her around the widest part of her belly and I measured her again today and she has "gained" 2-3 inches. And she doesnt sag a TON but her ribs look more "widened" or streched out? So what are things i need to look for in the next month that will point to either yes or no? If so than this will be her first foal so will she "show" differently than an experienced mare? I have also neard that, depending on what test was done( not sure what one was done) if it was taken after day 240 it isnt as accurate? Is this true? Thank so much for all of your help i apreciate everyones opinion!


----------



## JCnGrace

I don't know if blood tests are accurate or not because I always had mine palpated and ultra sounded. If I were you I'd find a good equine vet in my area and have exactly that done because you need to know and be prepared if she is pregnant. Talk to other horse owners in your area and ask what vet they use. For instance my vet does all animals but his passion is horses so there isn't much he doesn't know about them, you don't necessarily need to find a vet that only does horses. 

You not seeing heat cycles doesn't mean a thing because some mares just don't show them like others do. I never had a pregnant mare get touchy around her flank area either so you can see that all the signs that you think are adding up to pregnancy may not have anything to do with her being pregnant or not. 

A very important reason you need to know for sure is because you need to prepare her a clean, dry private place to foal and keep separated from the herd for a few days while they bond. Usually, I'm an advocate of leaving the mare & foal in a herd setting but from your posts she's a young maiden mare and you have 2 older mares and if one of those older mares is a foal stealer the young mare may not be protective enough at first. 

There is also a list of supplies you need on hand like an antiseptic for treating the foal's umbilical stump, an enema in case the foal has trouble passing it's first poop (there's a specific name for it but I can never remember how to spell it lol), you need to have a vet in the loop in case of foaling problems, you need to learn how to look at the afterbirth to make sure it's whole and none of it retained or you need to have a vet check it for you. A few other things that can come in handy if you need them but those are the most important things.


----------



## KsKatt

Back at the start you said she had clear fluid coming from her teats. What did the vet say about that? Just wondering because it should be way too early for that.


----------



## SkylarsScout

JCnGrace said:


> I don't know if blood tests are accurate or not because I always had mine palpated and ultra sounded. If I were you I'd find a good equine vet in my area and have exactly that done because you need to know and be prepared if she is pregnant. Talk to other horse owners in your area and ask what vet they use. For instance my vet does all animals but his passion is horses so there isn't much he doesn't know about them, you don't necessarily need to find a vet that only does horses.
> 
> You not seeing heat cycles doesn't mean a thing because some mares just don't show them like others do. I never had a pregnant mare get touchy around her flank area either so you can see that all the signs that you think are adding up to pregnancy may not have anything to do with her being pregnant or not.
> 
> A very important reason you need to know for sure is because you need to prepare her a clean, dry private place to foal and keep separated from the herd for a few days while they bond. Usually, I'm an advocate of leaving the mare & foal in a herd setting but from your posts she's a young maiden mare and you have 2 older mares and if one of those older mares is a foal stealer the young mare may not be protective enough at first.
> 
> There is also a list of supplies you need on hand like an antiseptic for treating the foal's umbilical stump, an enema in case the foal has trouble passing it's first poop (there's a specific name for it but I can never remember how to spell it lol), you need to have a vet in the loop in case of foaling problems, you need to learn how to look at the afterbirth to make sure it's whole and none of it retained or you need to have a vet check it for you. A few other things that can come in handy if you need them but those are the most important things.


Thank you so much for all of the advice and help!! I want to make sure i do everything possible for shyanne and "possible" foal to be sure they are healthy and safe. The vet said that the clear sticky liquid from her teats could be from fescue grass.


----------



## JCnGrace

Well, that brings up another issue. They need to be off fescue for the last 90 days of their pregnancy. Fescue can cause a whole host of problems for a pregnant mare. 

Cornell University Department of Animal Science


----------



## SkylarsScout

Oh dear... This year my field is filled with fescue! But it isn't tall, its 2-3 inches. I have a dry lot and I'll put her on that just to be safe. If she is do you think i caught her in time? I am guessing she is around 9 months.


----------



## greentree

I would call the vet and have her palpated.


----------



## Textan49

greentree said:


> I would call the vet and have her palpated.


 I agree. I would get a definite answer now. There is no point in being stressed over this and finding out now will give you time to prepare. In foal or not, I hope all works out well with her.


----------



## JCnGrace

Tall fescue is the type of fescue not just how high it is. 

Like has been said before you really need to get a good vet out to check the mare.


----------



## GreySorrel

May I ask WHY you have yet to call a vet to come out and palpate your young mare? It has been about 5 or so weeks since you posted, one would think that you would be concerned enough to have one come out. 

If it is bills, believe me, I can contest to vet bills, both normal and emergency visits. I am looking at over $3500 right now between the two and I STILL manage to keep care and health of my 4 horse herd. 

If your going to have a horse, part of that is good care. What are you going to do if she is having twins? If a red bag develops? You ready for a foal? Can you properly take care of it and have the funds and means?


----------



## SkylarsScout

UPDATED. Sry it has taken me so long to get on. Shyanne is not pretnant!! YAY! So glad? i wanted to thank everyone here that helped me i really apreciate it!


----------



## stevenson

fescue is not a good grass for mares. pregnant or not. it is known to cause many problems , mainly abortions.


----------

